
Apple lied about iPhone X screen size and pixel count, lawsuit alleges - MagicPropmaker
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-lied-about-iphone-x-xs-screen-sizes-pixel-counts-lawsuit-alleges/
======
kissiel
> _iPhone X is supposed to have a resolution of 2436x1125 pixels, but the
> product doesn 't contain true pixels with red, green and blue subpixels in
> each pixel, according to the complaint. iPhone X allegedly only has two
> subpixels per pixel_

Stating resolution of OLED screens has always been a lie, (akin to CCD/CMOS
sensors).

But suing apple for that _now_ , after many years of other manufacturers have
done that, seems very lets-sue-apple-like.

~~~
paulddraper
The article doesn't mention this, but another part of the claim is also the
notch, which they allege is deceptively hidden in all of the advertisements.

~~~
zozbot123
That's a thing - and it's quite hilarious if you've seen some of those
advertisements. Now, if only Apple gave us phone _users_ the option of
'deceptively' hiding the notch, as OnePlus and so many other Android OEMs
do...

------
gnicholas
> _The lawsuit also alleges iPhone 8 Plus has a higher-quality screen than
> iPhone X._

I’ve actually noticed that the OLED iPhone screens seem to have more image
ghosting when scrolling than the LCD screens. This isn’t the only reason I’ve
not upgraded my 7 Plus (I also abhor the notch), but I definitely wasn’t
impressed with the screen overall.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Ghosting is a side effect of AMOLED’s in general. The screen of the X is
clearly superior IMO, especially the contrast.

~~~
gnicholas
Is it something that will improve in future versions? I was surprised how
noticeable the ghosting was, given how Apple touts the new phones as having
the best displays ever. They are better in some respects, but the ghosting is
a noticeable step down, even for lay people.

------
londons_explore
Having to render to an RGBRGB framebuffer when we us app developers could have
just rendered to an RGBG frame buffer seems wasteful.

We could have got 33% more performance and made apps 33% smaller if the
framework let us not render those extra pixels which can't be shown to the
user anyway.

~~~
zozbot123
Rendering to a pixel-perfect RGBG framebuffer would also be critical to
enabling good subpixel antialiasing, making the best possible use of the
lower-resolution screen. Interestingly a typical RGBG can be antialiased both
in the horizontal and vertical orientation, quite unlike RGBRGB!

